# Moving a Lang 84 Deluxe by hand?



## atcnick (Jun 8, 2011)

Any of you guys know a good way to move the Lang 84 Deluxe around without using a vehicle?  This sucker is just too heavy to push around on the grass.  I have the chargriller too so its 2000 lbs total.

Nick


----------



## eman (Jun 8, 2011)

come a long or lots of friends .


----------



## alblancher (Jun 8, 2011)

Could you move it on concrete?  You may consider rolling it up on some planks or plywood so you are not fighting soft ground. 

Down here we fabricate a trailer mover.  I lost mine in Katrina so I don't have a picture but it's two wheels on an axle with a trailer ball and long T handle. We move 1 ton boats all the time with it all the time but being on soft ground makes it almost impossible to move.


----------



## Dutch (Jun 8, 2011)

One of these heavy duty trailer dollies from Harbor Freight

    
	

		
			
		

		
	








and sheets of plywood to make the rolling easier.

When I ran a tralier mounted Concession stand years ago, we would use one of these dollies to move the unit in and out of the fenced storage area.  The unit was 10 X 16 and it moved fairly well.


----------



## atcnick (Jun 8, 2011)

Dutch said:


> One of these heavy duty trailer dollies from Harbor Freight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw those online but didnt think they had the capacity.  I may have to give it a try?   Do they have brakes?   Would be helpful pulling it out of the garage oneto my sloped driveway.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 8, 2011)

Thats what I was talking about.  Brakes and sloped driveway.  You are making this more difficult.  It the slope on the driveway means it could get away from you just hook it up to the truck.  I can see the headlines now.


----------



## atcnick (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea that could get a little sporty, huh?  HAHA


----------



## michael ark (Jun 8, 2011)

Be careful you don't hurt your grill or yourself .My mom moves trailers around with her John deer mower .Just put a ball on your riding mower .If you have one.


----------

